
Docker for an Existing Rails Application - cstump
http://chrisstump.online/2016/02/20/docker-existing-rails-application/
======
cstump
I wrote this after a couple weeks with Docker. It explains how to dockerize a
Rails application and get it running with Nginx, Unicorn, and Postgres. I hope
someone finds it useful!

